# Help identifying...



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

This is growing outside of our fenceline...just curious what it is.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It's Dog Fennel.
A weed.
Spreads a bit.
Around here it gets about 7 feet tall.
Makes a nice view blocker if you need one, but only for the summer.


----------



## krebolj (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks there are some pretty tall ones along the road...clusters of them about 5 foot tall. 

I was thinking they'd be pretty as a background in a flower bed.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

They will spread, so be prepared if you are going to use them in a flower bed.


----------

